# Pioneer VSX-822k



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

What are the best setting or results for the 822k, bought last week used to audessey but did the mcaac
5 times. Changed the speakers to small and turned the sub down to a quarter of the way up. Then changed the crossover to 80 HZ and ran it again it changed the speakers back to large so I changed them back to small. Is there any better setting to make it sound any better or am i missing anything? I watch blurays,directv, play ps3, and some music. I have polk monitor 60s for fronts, monitor 40s for rears, cs2 for center, and a energy ESW-V10 for my sub. Any input would be much appreciated.

Thanks Josh

Pioneer VSX-822k


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Don't feel misled...Your self adjustment is correct... while testing, the AMCAAC is listening to the speakers independently, so if it hears frequencies below 80 hz its going to assign that speaker as "large". But we know that if we want the LFE signal going to the SUB OUT , we're going to change this to "small". No idea why they don't assume that the listener is going to make this adjustment but Im not designing PIONEER.....but I have auditioned my 5.2 system with all possible setups....with some classical music I prefer the setting of large to small...even with this setting I need to increase the LFE output by +10db to have any usable subwoofer output....All these settings however are for digital sources only....the 7.1 multi channel inputs are not affected by these settings as far as I can tell ...and I use this input 98% of the time because my source is My HTPC and has an excellent analog output section.....:T


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you for your input I've left them at small and 80hz just getting used to this new receiver


----------

